# Dumb crooks.



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 24, 2003)

From "This is True" by Randy Cassingham.  I highly recommend checking this e-zine out.  Its pretty funny.

When two men stepped up to the counter at a convenience store in Stuart, Fla., the clerk asked if they were old enough to buy beer. When Winston Lamar, 22, handed over his ID, she noticed he had a gun. But before he could do anything with it, store clerk Marie Blanco, 42, grabbed it and the men ran, taking the beer. A half hour later, Lamar called the store to ask if he could come back for the gun and ID. 

Blanco said he could, telling him the police had left, but two
sheriff's deputies were there to arrest him and Drew Nash, 21, when they returned. (Ft Myers News-Press) ...Old enough to buy beer: yes. Smart enough to buy beer: no.



See http://thisistrue.com/to


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

I think I heard this one on The Tonight Show.


----------

